# Worldmark points



## PSYGUYROY100 (Mar 1, 2014)

We have been worldmark owners for more than 20 years. We have 25,000 points all purchased at retail from the various owner companies at the time. We have often heard stories regarding buying at deep discounts but have not been successful in finding such opportunities. We would like to own more if we could afford it. 
If you have any experience or information that would guide us please advise us asap.
Thanks,
roy


----------



## blr666 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, try wmowners.com.   I purchased from another owner on that site. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Mar 1, 2014)

here are several brokers. I can recommend  Ive done business with all but Henri.  but other folks that I trust speak highly of him

I have also bought Worldmark credits on ebay

Expect to pay something between 30 and 50 cents a credit depending on the number of credits  available and  anniversary  date

timeshareangels.com
Bill Stephan smartshare.com
Henri Moreau wmcredits.net
Mike Murphy timeshareliquidationservice.com


----------



## PSYGUYROY100 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I will check it out.
Of course our main question is how much did you or others pay?


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 1, 2014)

Resale Worldmark credits can be had for about $.30-.40 / annual credit, depending on if the contract for sale is fully loaded (ie current annual plus 2 years of banked credits) or not, so your 25,000 could be had for around $8-$10k (this is for normal credits, not the No HouseKeeping or NHK contracts that can fetch a premium). Don't know if that is deep enough of a discount for you, but it beats $50k plus from the developer. 

Resale contracts can be found on eBay, maybe here on the TUG marketplace, and in the resale section of WMOwners.com. 

In fact, I found my credits on posting on WMOwners being sold by Bill at Smartshare.com. I'd definitely recommend him for professional and helpful assistance on finding a resale contract at a reasonable price. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Mar 2, 2014)

ROY100 said:


> Thanks. I will check it out.
> Of course our main question is how much did you or others pay?



I like to get away with paying as little as possible up front, by doing an assumable loan deal, I usually pay more in the long run but get in cheap

My best deal was 70000 credits for $1500 cash down and assuming a $19000 loan or about 30 cents a credit


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 2, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I like to get away with paying as little as possible up front, by doing an assumable loan deal, I usually pay more in the long run but get in cheap
> 
> 
> 
> My best deal was 70000 credits for $1500 cash down and assuming a $19000 loan or about 30 cents a credit




Interesting, Ron. That's about what it should cost on a straight-up deal anyway, but I assume you didn't necessarily have &19k just sitting around to do it. 

What was the interest rate and remaining term?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 2, 2014)

blr666 said:


> Hi, try wmowners.com. I purchased from another owner on that site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


 
More specifically

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=72


----------



## PSYGUYROY100 (Mar 24, 2014)

*More feedback*

We would love hear from more regarding their advice/experience on this question.
Thanks,
Roy


----------



## freeze17 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Resale*

I purchased my Worldmark membership via resale at timeshareangels.com  I e-mailed them and let them know what I was wanting to pay which was about 4 or 5 cents per credit less than what they had listed in their inventory. The process was very easy and I was able to get 12,000 credits for 38 cents a credit. I would recommend their site to my friends if they were looking.

One thing to remember is that if you buy resale you do not get the TravelShare benefits which may or may not interest you.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 24, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Interesting, Ron. That's about what it should cost on a straight-up deal anyway, but I assume you didn't necessarily have &19k just sitting around to do it.
> 
> What was the interest rate and remaining term?
> 
> ...



I missed this question when it was posted...sorry. Im not trying to hide anything or keep anything secret

You are right I dont usually keep $19000 in my back pocket, and what money I do have is going into a new house (settlement next month). But those arent the big reasons I look to finance this stuff if I can. bottom line I dont like using real money for risky ventures. I would much rather use OPM (other peoples money).....I take money out of my timeshares, I dont like putting money back in

With worldmark when you combine a contract with a loan, with another contract with a loan, they recast the notes and extend the term to 10 years.  So to answer your  question about 12% over 10 years, my monthly payment on a 91000 credit contract is $525.  and some of my income from my  "paid for" timeshares  takes care of it


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 24, 2014)

ROY100 said:


> We would love hear from more regarding their advice/experience on this question.
> Thanks,
> Roy



I've purchased resale 5 times and can do pretty much everything that retail purchasers can do.  I find absolutely no value from Travelshare.  With a 20 year old account, you will have WM+A credits which will provide access to whatever the new Wyndham Pass program turns out to be.  As a result, resale is the way to go.  

I can also recommend wmowners.com/forum as a source for both sales as well as recommendations.  I have done business with Mike Murphy at Timeshare Liquidators (the family was involved in WM from the beginning so are very experienced), Henri Moreau at worldtimeshareclub.com (used to be wmcredits.com and a long time Worldmark reseller) as well as Timeshare angels.   

Do you have a grandfathered, aka a no housekeeping account?  They were the first ones sold before June 1991 and do not incur housekeeping fees.  If you do, I would only work through a very experienced reseller who understands the importance of how to maintain the benefits of those accounts.   Wmowners.com has quite a few threads discussing the ins and outs of these types of accounts.  

You will find much more detailed information on this and all things Worldmark at www.wmowners.com/forum.  Check it out.

Sue


----------

